# Its official



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yesterday I got the key to this, a place to call my own ... I'm renting it. Awesome little house. I'm taking small things out tomorrow, big items of furniture on Saturday.

I'm excited! First time living away from home ... :banana:

Kitchen



















Living room




























Loft bedroom



















Bathroom



















Outside


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh my gosh, the outside looks like our little country church! 

But it is really cool what they've done with it, what an adorable little place. Looks like it will be just perfect for you, not too big, not too small. I do have to comment on the kitchen, I've never seen a stove before with 3 burners on the top! And I love the brick walls with the gate on the outside, really looks neat

Congratulations and have fun making it into your home!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Isn't that the house you posted on FB a few weeks ago? Its beautiful :drool:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep, thats the one. Paperwork is all done, and now ITS OFFICIAL! I'm moving in :leap:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations! :stars: 

I like it! What a cool building... 

Are you going to keep goaties there? Looks like it's already fenced in!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is way cool!! Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yahoooooooooooo.......that is super..........a place of your very own.....
how cool is that.....A big Congrats... :leap: :leap: :leap: :stars: :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Keren that IS very nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome
What is the history of the building?


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats! How exciting for you... what a wonderful homey home! I love the windows.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Keren! I hope the move transitions smoothly and you get settled in a short period of time.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is awesome!!! Congrats!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Are you going to keep goaties there? Looks like it's already fenced in!


Of course! lol



deenak said:


> What is the history of the building?


I have no idea, sorry :shrug:

thanks everyone :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

OK, first I love it!

Now, it does look like a church which makes it that much cooler. You will enjoy sleeping in the chior loft. HEHE


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

jdgray716 said:


> OK, first I love it!
> 
> *Now, it does look like a church* which makes it that much cooler. You will enjoy sleeping in the chior loft. HEHE


Oh, okay I didnt mention it but I thought it was obvious  yes, it is an old church. Was renovated several years ago into a house


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I think it is cute as a button


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

keren said:


> jdgray716 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, first I love it!
> ...


Oh how cool. I want to come visit. Too bad it's not hunted that would be way cool.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Keren.....Your new home is soooooo way cool.......LOVE IT!*


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol JD stop sayin you want to come visit me, get your butt on the plane and come see me already :thumb: I'll put those manly muscles to good use, you can help get my huuuuuuge wardrobe up those stairs to the loft lol

I think I prefer it not haunted ...


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

keren said:


> lol JD stop sayin you want to come visit me, get your butt on the plane and come see me already :thumb: I'll put those manly muscles to good use, you can help get my huuuuuuge wardrobe up those stairs to the loft lol
> 
> I think I prefer it not haunted ...


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:

I wish I could, if I ever come to your country I'll let you know. Money is a bit of a factor thought. LOL You know I was reading it fast and I thought your posted "husband" not haunted. I thought that could be a problem. LOL Then thought that would be fun. I could spend your money better then you and add to your HUGE wardrobe. Buy you more animals, go shopping, and then it hit me. LOL That would make you my sister not wife. LOL :ROFL: :slapfloor:

Anyway, a good haunted house would keep you on your toes and then some. You need some action in your life. You know with not doing anything and all. Maybe you need a goat to keep you busy. LOL ROFL :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol sounds great :thumb: I think we should adopt each other 

I have decided I need to do a wardrobe clean out ... I've got too much lol

Course I will take it to the op shop ... then while I'm there probably buy a heap more!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well we got the wardrobe up the stairs though how we managed to do it without squishing anyone, or anyone falling over the edge of the loft I have no idea lol 

We have decided the wardrobe can be donated to the house if I ever move ... cos there is no way in hell we want to do it again!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

I think it's great that they recycled the building to make a home instead of tearing it down to build something new! The open concept of the floor plan looks great. I'll bet the stained glass windows allow for some wonderful light during the day and I'll bet at night is a beautiful sight to behold with all of the lights on. Try this, turn the lights on and get a picture at twilight. You are moving into a blessed home, I hope it brings some peace to your life. ray: :sun:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! It's just adorable! I love it! You are wayy lucky Keren!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

we want pics with all your stuff in it!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I will definitely show you pics when its all set up


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I like the idea, if I could afford to leave mine behind I would but I do plan to get rid of A LOT!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful, beautiful home!! :drool:


----------

